# Cassoulet Cook



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

My name is Sue. I am using my husband's login (Smokin' in AZ) to post a cook that we did with leftover smoked pork tenderloin. Here goes…

We decided it was time to make a pot of Cassoulet. This may sound foofy, but it is just a French named meat and bean stew. We’ve been making this recipe for several years that we found from Taste of Home. But, we decided to make it even better by including smoked pork tenderloin that was leftover from our Anniversary cook. The recipe we had used for the pork was Jeff’s Cherry Bourbon Smoked Pork Tenderloin, which we cooked on our RecTec with Competition Blend Lumberjack pellets. However, for the Cassoulet, we didn’t need the delicious Cherry Bourbon Compote, darn it.

The original recipe is https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cassoulet-for-the-gang/

Ingredients – Our modifications:
1 pound smoked pork tenderloin, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 pound smoked turkey kielbasa, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 tablespoon EVOO
3 medium carrots, chopped
1 large onion, diced
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 cans (14-1/2 ounces each) no-salt-added diced tomatoes
1 can (14-1/2 ounces) reduced-sodium chicken broth
3 teaspoons Herbes de Provence
1-1/2 teaspoons garlic powder
1-1/2 teaspoons dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 cans (15-1/2 ounces each) great northern beans, rinsed and drained, divided
3/4 cup white wine or additional chicken broth, divided
And, of course, Wine for the Chef to drink while preparing the meal…












In a Dutch oven coated with cooking spray, saute kielbasa in oil until lightly browned. Add leftover smoked pork tenderloin. We use our Dutch Oven as specified in the recipe. It is a great low and slow cooking vessel.







Add carrots and onion; saute. Add garlic.






Stir in the tomatoes, broth and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 10 minutes.






Place 1 can of beans in a food processor; add 1/4 cup wine. Cover and process until pureed. Stir into meat mixture.

Everything in the pool…Stir in the remaining beans and wine. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 8-10 minutes or until meat and vegetables are tender.






I wasn't going to do this post, so I didn't take any plated pics - sorry guys. But, here is a final pic of the completed cook. It is really easy and delish, so I encourage you all to try it. Bon Appetit...






John said to say, "thanks for looking"


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks pretty darned good to me Sue, nice piece of work! Here's your first point, Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice!! You are going to have to create a screename and keep on posting!!


----------



## ofelles (Jan 10, 2020)

Cassoulets are great.   That looks and sounds great.
Made Dartagnan Foods recipe a while back.  It was a big hit at a potluck


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2020)

Well Sue, it's finally nice to make your acquaintance. John and I have been talking, texting, and chatting in the forum for a long time. I gotta tell you though...I am one of the idiots that kept pressing him to get you to post this. Tracy (my wife) and I just love a good soup and this looks absolutely amazing!! Great job young lady. You may want to get your own username so John doesn't get all the credit for some incredible stuff I see coming from you in the future. I saw those turkey breasts you two did. I gotta tell you, your breasts look WAY better than his...oh wait...I didn't say that did I? I sure hope you have a sense of humor but if you're married to John, I'd think that was a pre-marital requirement    Thanks so much for posting. Rest assured, this will go down in the archives and be made, possibly even this weekend.

Wow...I mean just WOW!! I really LIKE this!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks pretty darned good to me Sue, nice piece of work! Here's your first point, Like! RAY


Ray, thanks for the like and nice words


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice!! I told Robert your pics and plating were going to make him up his game!! :)


Thanks for the like...and sorry for not having the plated pics...but, I am kinda getting hooked on smoked meat. I crave it in my salads for lunch every day. So, there will likely be more from Mrs. Smokin' in AZ


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

ofelles said:


> Cassoulets are great.   That looks and sounds great.
> Made Dartagnan Foods recipe a while back.  It was a big hit at a potluck


Thank you!


----------



## Braz (Jan 10, 2020)

Cassoulet is one of those things we made in the past then forgot about. Thanks for the reminder. It's now back on the list of things to make.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well Sue, it's finally nice to make your acquaintance. John and I have been talking, texting, and chatting in the forum for a long time. I gotta tell you though...I am one of the idiots that kept pressing him to get you to post this. Tracy (my wife) and I just love a good soup and this looks absolutely amazing!! Great job young lady. You may want to get your own username so John doesn't get all the credit for some incredible stuff I see coming from you in the future. I saw those turkey breasts you two did. I gotta tell you, your breasts look WAY better than his...oh wait...I didn't say that did I? I sure hope you have a sense of humor but if you're married to John, I'd think that was a pre-marital requirement    Thanks so much for posting. Rest assured, this will go down in the archives and be made, possibly even this weekend.
> 
> Wow...I mean just WOW!! I really LIKE this!!
> Robert


Sense of humor...of course, I am married to John. After all, it was a requirement. Nice to meet you too. We have been having a lot of fun with these recent cooks. Our RecTec has definitely helped with our game.  We have a weekend full of cooks planned. John did cheese today. We are doing Yard birds tomorrow and ribs for my parents on Sunday. Yummy! Guess what will be in my lunch salad on Monday? Yep, smoked chicken! 

Thanks for the nice words and like!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

Braz said:


> Cassoulet is one of those things we made in the past then forgot about. Thanks for the reminder. It's now back on the list of things to make.


Cool, good for chilly nights. Thanks for the like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2020)

Really nice Sue. I think maybe you start posting because your pictures and detail is better than " That Other Guy"! Not naming names or anything here...JJ


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 10, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Really nice Sue. I think maybe you start posting because your pictures and detail is better than " That Other Guy"! Not naming names or anything here...JJ


Thanks for the positive encouragement. Hmmm, maybe I need my own login  All kidding aside, John and I have blast cooking together.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> My name is Sue.


How do you do ? Now you gonna die . 
Hope you like Johnny Cash . 
Anyway , that looks fantastic . Nice work , don't be a stranger .


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2020)

Sue that looks like I could eat that any time of the year,it is soup time of the year here.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> So, there will likely be more from _Mrs. Smokin' in AZ_



Congrats on the carousel ride!! Looks like you have your username figured out   That's cool your first post made the ride, but you had a lot of experience to learn from by way of your association with John...you learned how NOT to post stuff  Just kidding John.

Happy for Sue,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> How do you do ? Now you gonna die .
> Hope you like Johnny Cash .
> Anyway , that looks fantastic . Nice work , don't be a stranger .


Thank you! Getting a ride on the carousel has me even more motivated to participate .

Johnny Cash - Classic!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride!! Looks like you have your username figured out   That's cool your first post made the ride, but you had a lot of experience to learn from by way of your association with John...you learned how NOT to post stuff  Just kidding John.
> 
> Happy for Sue,
> Robert


Thank you, this is fun! Shhh, I have been helping him with the recent plating, so I have been helping behind the scenes


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

tropics said:


> Sue that looks like I could eat that any time of the year,it is soup time of the year here.
> Richie


Thank you! It actually freezes really well too. I am all about leftovers and having meals in the freezer for the workweek.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thank you, this is fun! Shhh, I have been helping him with the recent plating, so I have been helping behind the scenes



I kinda had a feeling. All of a sudden his postings took on a more elevated and somewhat elegant look about them. The positive change from his previous posts was evident. Not that his posts were bad, they just got noticeably better.

I saw that....
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I gotta tell you, your breasts look WAY better than his



Um, keep it rated "G" Robert!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Um, keep it rated "G" Robert!



My apologies Steve. I thought this was a PG rated forum. I'll try to be better from now on   

Slapped on the wrists,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2020)

Congrats on the carousel ride Sue, pretty darned sweet for your first post! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride Sue, pretty darned sweet for your first post! RAY


Thank you! Hopefully this will motivate other wives to get involved. This is a fun ride.

Sue


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

I thought this was the "He-man women haters club" Showing my age on that one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2020)

Looks DEElicious!
Perfect for a cool winter night!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks DEElicious!



Is that about the same as SUEweet!

Really reaching for this one,
Robert


----------



## xray (Jan 11, 2020)

Sue that looks great! Cassoulet is a favorite meal of my wife.

Get an account and sign up to join the party!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

xray said:


> Get an account and sign up to join the party!



Actually based on what I've seen from her posting the past week I think she should remain as Smokin' In AZ and John should get the new account   

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks DEElicious!
> Perfect for a cool winter night!
> Al


Thank you!
Sue


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thank you, this is fun! Shhh, I have been helping him with the recent plating, so I have been helping behind the scenes



Ah! 
So now we know who is really behind John's cooks.  
Just kidding John.
Looks you guys make good partners in crime. 
And congrats on making the carousel ride.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 11, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice!! You are going to have to create a screename and keep on posting!!



"I Second That Emotion"  (Smokey Robinson and the Miracles)

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2020)

That Looks Great, Sue!!!  How Do You Do???
That's the first thing I though of was the Song, when you said, "My Name Is Sue".
You and John make a Great Team.
You did a Great Job making this & posting it too!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I have to thank you for the inspiration Sue. Today is soup making day for Tracy. I have 3 large pots of different soups on the stove right now. Those will get put into tubs and frozen so she has lunches for the week at work. Tomorrow is gonna be my soup making day...one for me, and it's going to be this soup. I'm gonna make it early and sit there in front of the television all day eating soup and watching the playoffs. I just checked and don't have any smoked pork but I have turkey that's been smoked and I have 15# of fresh pork butt that I bought earlier to make sausage with. I could braise some of that if need be for the Cassoulet. I also have homemade Kielbasa in the freezer which would be fantastic in this recipe. One way or another, it's gonna be real good!!

Gonna make it happen,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

xray said:


> Sue that looks great! Cassoulet is a favorite meal of my wife.
> 
> Get an account and sign up to join the party!


Thanks for the like and nice comments xray!


SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ah!
> So now we know who is really behind John's cooks.
> Just kidding John.
> Looks you guys make good partners in crime.
> And congrats on making the carousel ride.


Sorry forgot thank you for the like!



Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Great, Sue!!!  How Do You Do???
> That's the first thing I though of was the Song, when you said, "My Name Is Sue".
> You and John make a Great Team.
> You did a Great Job making this & posting it too!!
> ...


Thank you Bear for the like and the kind words of encouragement. You are right, John and I are a great team!

Sue


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy

S
 S-met


 Teal101


 Steve H


 kruizer


 BuckeyeSteve


 poacherjoe


 jaxgatorz


Thanks all for the likes!

Sue


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2020)

Awesome meal there Sue looks like a good cold weather rib sticker. My wife and I share the kitchen all the time. Hope Robert was doing the clean up detail for you.

Warren


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> My name is Sue. I am using my husband's login (Smokin' in AZ) to post a cook that we did with leftover smoked pork tenderloin. Here goes…
> 
> We decided it was time to make a pot of Cassoulet. This may sound foofy, but it is just a French named meat and bean stew. We’ve been making this recipe for several years that we found from Taste of Home. But, we decided to make it even better by including smoked pork tenderloin that was leftover from our Anniversary cook. The recipe we had used for the pork was Jeff’s Cherry Bourbon Smoked Pork Tenderloin, which we cooked on our RecTec with Competition Blend Lumberjack pellets. However, for the Cassoulet, we didn’t need the delicious Cherry Bourbon Compote, darn it.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome Sue!

That is fantastic!!!!!
I love cassoulets and my favorite way to eat rabbit is done this way wen I find it.

I second the fact that you should get an account so you can join in on the fun with us all here and we can get more of your great posts :)


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal there Sue looks like a good cold weather rib sticker. My wife and I share the kitchen all the time. Hope Robert was doing the clean up detaol for you.



What the heck does "Robert" have to do with this? I don't know how I got drug into this fracas   

Not doing any stinking dishes,
ROBERT


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome meal there Sue looks like a good cold weather rib sticker. My wife and I share the kitchen all the time. Hope Robert was doing the clean up detaol for you.
> 
> Warren


Thanks for the like and nice comments. Clean up is super easy with this meal.
Sue


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 11, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome Sue!
> 
> That is fantastic!!!!!
> I love cassoulets and my favorite way to eat rabbit is done this way wen I find it.
> ...


Thanks for the like. Hmm, rabbit in Cassoulet. Sounds very interesting. We have lots of Peter Cottontails running around in our backyard. But, we would have to fight the owls for them.  And, our neighbors might frown on it if we try to take out the bunnies.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> What the heck does "Robert" have to do with this? I don't know how I got drug into this fracas
> 
> Not doing any stinking dishes,
> ROBERT



hahaha sorry Robert get the names mixed up should have been John. But helping would be nice.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

Well Sue, I went and did it...made the Cassoulet. Yesterday was actually Soup Making Saturday At Casa TX. We tend to eat a lot of soups around here, me more so in the cooler months but Tracy all year. I keep a nice stock of different soups in the freezer so she will have them for her lunches at work during the week. The freezer was getting low so I just dedicated time yesterday to replenish the stock. I only have pics of three because the 4th is just a creamy potato soup that's all white. It tastes really good but has no photographic qualities at all.

Here is the Cassoulet. Pic is a bit blurry but it looks pretty similar to yours







This is a veggie beef soup that both of us just  love!! Very simple but very good.






This is an adaptation of a few different soups I've put together. All three were very similar with just slight differences. I saw no reason to have three recipes that were so close so I combined them into one recipe and it was spectacular!! It's potato, broccoli, bacon, and cheddar






I had to make a couple changes to the Cassoulet. You used smoked pork and Kielbasa made with turkey. I used smoked turkey and Kielbasa made with pork. Seemed like a fair trade-off  It was what I had on hand and it did sort of make sense to me. Now...the Cassoulet is really, really good. It has a forward herbaceous flavor that is well balanced and a bit complex. It melds very well with the flavors of the meat and broth. Oh...that's another change I had to make. Tracy can't do anything Chicken so I used vegetable broth instead of chicken. This one has been printed and added to the Big Black Book to make again.

Thanks so much for sharing!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh...one other change I made. Tracy didn't have a bottle of white wine that was opened so I used red wine instead. You'll see a bit of a color difference between yours and mine due to this.

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well Sue, I went and did it...made the Cassoulet. Yesterday was actually Soup Making Saturday At Casa TX. We tend to eat a lot of soups around here, me more so in the cooler months but Tracy all year. I keep a nice stock of different soups in the freezer so she will have them for her lunches at work during the week. The freezer was getting low so I just dedicated time yesterday to replenish the stock. I only have pics of three because the 4th is just a creamy potato soup that's all white. It tastes really good but has no photographic qualities at all.
> 
> Here is the Cassoulet. Pic is a bit blurry but it looks pretty similar to yours
> View attachment 428013
> ...


Robert,
This is a combined John/Sue reply...great looking soups. Big LIKE! Very clever and creative! We would love the recipe for the potato, broccoli, bacon, and cheddar one. So glad you like the Cassoulet.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

No problem. It's the least I can do after you shared the Cassoulet 

Here ya go:
½ Onion chopped
¼ lb butter
¼ Cup AP flour
1 Cup heavy cream
4 Cups chicken or vegetable broth
3 Cups coarsely chopped broccoli florets
1 large Russet potato cubed small
½ Cup match stick cut carrots
2 Stalks celery thinly sliced
½ Cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 Pound sliced bacon cooked and crumbled*
1 t Salt**
2 t Black pepper
1 T Parsley

-In a large pot or Dutch oven cook bacon until slightly crispy, remove from pot and set aside. Reserve 2 T bacon grease and discard the rest
-Add butter to bacon grease and melt, then add onions
-Saute onions on medium heat till translucent, about 5 minutes
-Add flour to butter and onions. Mix thoroughly
-Note: reserve some bacon for garnish if desired
-Add cream, broth, potatoes, bacon, and all dry spices. Simmer stirring regularly until base starts to thicken
-Add veggies and simmer on low until veggies are softened but not over cooked.
-Add cheese just before serving and allow to melt throughout the soup
-Ladle into bowl and top with bacon crumbles if desired.

*Can be omitted
**Recommend adding if bacon is omitted

Tracy said the best soup ever!! Hope you enjoy it.
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

OOPS!! I realized that I'd forgotten to note when to put the bacon in. Just went back and edited the recipe. Being that this is a combination of 3 different recipes, I'm not surprised that I missed a step putting them together. Sorry about that....

Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 12, 2020)

Sue thanks for taking over and posting!  That is pure goodness there!!!!  Very nice work!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 12, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Sue thanks for taking over and posting!  That is pure goodness there!!!!  Very nice work!


Thank You!

Sue


----------

